# best working ICS/GB rom for D2G



## somkun (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to put a new rom on my d2g, and i'd prefer an up to date one, however I'm getting lost trying to find one that has very few bugs, or at least ones that don't prohibit me in any major way AND is valid for d2g. Themeing would also be cool.
TIA


----------



## Aximander (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm curious as well. I am running MIUI on my X but my wife has a D2. I don't know if MIUI is as well maintained/ updated. She won't want me to screw with it more than occasionally.


----------



## crazydz (Feb 18, 2012)

I was very happy with cm7, It is reliably stable and smooth. there were also none of the annoying little quirks that experienced with other roms.

That said, it kind of depends on what you are looking for. something that is a deal breaker to one person may not matter at all to someone else.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Galnet Miui is fantastic. You really can't go wrong with it. If you want something that is going to work right out of the box and have pretty much perfect compatibility use that. It is running a GB kernel but looks a lot like ICS. However, if you want something bleeding edge with still very few bugs and want to try the new ICS 4.0.4? do the new MIUI.us v4. It isn't perfect yet, but its amazing and actively updated.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am currently running AOKP M5 and it is working like a charm. I would totally recommend this ROM, however it is still in a beta form... And also ICS 4.0.4. But from my standpoint it was totally worth it. Battery life is way better and OS is waaaaaaay smoother than stock. Your call! The only mod I added to it was an APN to send MMS, as no ICS can currently send MMS... If you want I can post a site that lists all APN for enabling MMS (by carrier and location).

Edit: This is it... http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/01/20/apn-settings-for-android-to-enable-internet-mms/


----------

